

Historically huge Internet outage darkens much of the Midwest and Southeast - fivedogit
http://www.tennessean.com/story/news/2015/08/04/major-att-outage-affects-much-tennessee-kentucky/31123019/

======
fivedogit
I was in Owensboro KY today for a funeral and the experience was bizarre.
Beforehand, I was WiFi tethering into my office, trying to commit some code.
All of a sudden, it went down. I'm a cheapass on Straight talk, so that was my
first suspect. Then I went to the funeral and asked to borrow a phone. Also
dead. (Wordplay!) So was everyone else on all carriers. The only internet
service was TWC through WiFi.

In my entire life, I've never experienced such a wide-ranging, universal
outage for such a long time. 5 full hours in the middle of the day. Totally
surreal.

